# can they eat crickets?



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I know it's nice for rodents to have the odd mealworm or waxworm but I was wondering if you can feed crickets to them?

I have a scorpion and he only eats once every 3-6 weeks, the crix don't usually last that long so I can buy a whole box of them and they die without being eaten, and I always think it's such a waste. They have a nice life while they're with me - they're currently sucking on a variety of fruit and veg and have a little wooden branch to climb and a piece egg box to hide in, they want for nothing and I don't like how they die having not benefitted another creature, which is what they were bred for. It's also a waste of money to be constantly buying all these crix to only use one or two.

So anyway, back to my original question - are they safe for rodents to eat? They're only small ones, probably about 1cm long at most.


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

I know I'm no help to you at all, but do you have pictures on here of your scorpion? I'm really intrigued to see it.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, rodents can have crickets. My girls love catching, killing and eating any insect that dares venture into the shed.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes they can


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I can see my gerbils going crazy for them, they pounce and jump up and down to get waxworms... They'll have great fun with a couple of crix lol



xchocolatexmustardx said:


> I know I'm no help to you at all, but do you have pictures on here of your scorpion? I'm really intrigued to see it.


Yeah I've got a couple on my laptop, im on my iPod at the mo but I'll put them on in a bit  I love showing him off lol most people think he's disgusting and scary :cryin:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Here he is, the lovely Sully:





































That thing was meant to be full of water but it dries up within a few hours, I took it out and just sprayed the tank regularly and he's fine, don't think he even drank from the dish lol


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

lovely scorp~Is he an emperor?

How comes he only eats every 3-6 weeks?


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Rodents are by nature veggies, but will often eat all kinds of things including indects. As far as I know there is no problem with them eating crickets.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

alan g a said:


> Rodents are by nature veggies, but will often eat all kinds of things including indects. As far as I know there is no problem with them eating crickets.


Degus, chinchillas and guniea pigs are herbivours, but hamsters, rats and gerbils are omnivours.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> lovely scorp~Is he an emperor?
> 
> How comes he only eats every 3-6 weeks?


Yes he is an emp 

I don't know really, it's just how often he tends to eat. Sometimes he'll eat more often but usually not. He's always been that way since I got him, I usually feed him with the tweezers and he will grab it straight away if he's hungry. When he hasn't accepted food from the tweezers i've left it in with him for a while (tried this with live ones and dead ones) and he usually ignores it or bats it away with his claw. The temp and humidity is always right, his heat mat is on the side of the tank rather than the bottom and he is pretty active so I don't think there's anything wrong with him, I think he just isn't a big eater. I did worry at first because I know they tend to eat more regularly but I can't force feed him and without learning Scorpish then I can't ask him  :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Snippet said:


> Degus, chinchillas and guniea pigs are herbivours, but hamsters, rats and gerbils are omnivours.


Mice are omnivorous as well. I think they are very opportunistic eaters so will eat anything given the chance


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

zany_toon said:


> Mice are omnivorous as well. I think they are very opportunistic eaters so will eat anything given the chance


I knew I'd forgotten something. How could I forget meeces!!


----------

